# can anyone help



## honesti (Jul 6, 2014)

am non EU citizen but my wife is German citizen we are living together in Spain and we are married since 5 years, we are both working here in Spain,

My Quetion is; does any one here knows if I have any right to apply for German nationality? if is possible at all where should i go to start the process
Please help me,


----------



## honesti (Jul 6, 2014)

am non EU citizen but my wife is German citizen we are living together in Spain and we are married since 5 years, we are both working here in Spain,

My Quetion is; does any one here knows if I have any right to apply for German nationality while living here in Spain? if is possible at all where should i go to start the process
Please help me,


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

as far as I know, you have to live in Germany in order to apply for citizenship. and you need to have lived in Germany for at least a specific duration (3 years, I think, if you are married to a german citizen).


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Try this.


----------

